# Prayer for the dead



## just_grace (Feb 13, 2005)

That verse in the Corintihan letter, always intrigued me....anybody fully understand the verse? Maybe its important?


edited...

I will come back to this verse and note the lack of response.

I think it is important. In fact there is a lot more to quote.... Colossians as well is such a spiritual book.

Yet modern Christians seem to ignore the basic stuff. 

[Edited on 2-13-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Authorised (Feb 13, 2005)

Perhaps you meant "baptism for the dead" ?


----------



## pastorway (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey guys - click HERE

Thanks.
Phillip
for the Admins


----------



## andreas (Feb 20, 2005)

%%%That verse in the Corintihan letter, always intrigued me....anybody fully understand the verse? Maybe its important?%%%

What verse?

andreas.


----------

